# Sauvegarde XP sur HD externe



## Félix Revolle (12 Septembre 2007)

Objet: sauvegarde partition Xp sur Hd ext USB2
Matos:
Imac core 2 duo/2,16 /OSX Tiger 10.4.10/ XP Home SP2/Boot Camp1.1.2 
HD int 250 Go: partition Mac HD 200 Go HSF+ journ et XP 30 Go NTFS
HD ext USB2 160 Go: partition: Mac 100 Go HFS + journ et PC 40 Go NTFS

Fonctionnement
L'IMac (Mac Tiger et Win XP) fonctionne très bien: utilisation 90% sur Mac et 10% sur PC
Il fonctionnera probablement mieux avec la MàJ 1.4 de BootCamp (coté Xp:BT clavier et souris  et mapping de clavier en particulier) 

Mon problème 
Je ne peux travailler sur un ordinateur (Mac ou PC) sans avoir une sauvegarde  sûre, complète et à jour! 
Donc 
- je veux sauvegarder les partitions Mac et XP sur HD ext USB2 160 Go
- sauvegarde Mac : aucun problème avec Carbon Copy Cloner 3.0 beta (comme d'habitude sur Mac avec C.C.C 2.3: j'obtiens un sauvegarde exploitable, bootable et complète: merci Mr Bombisch et si vous pouviez nous faire un logiciel complet pour Mac Intel Mac et Win!!!)
- sauvegarde XP: une fois booté sur XP, je comptais faire la même chose avec Ghost 2003 (programme de sauvegarde PC de Symantec ) ou Hard drive Manager 3.5...(Parangon)
Echec:
- les deux programmes n'arrivent pas à lire la partition XP(NTFS)  créée par BootCamp: j'obtiens le message: d'erreur:<<impossible de lire la zone d'amorce principale dans la DLL de la partition virtuelle>>
- je ne peux me contenter des points de restaurations prévus par Microsoft!
- je n' ai pas trouvé de réponse sur les posts "Window sur Mac" (je suis en RTC: recherche très pénible!)
- ne peut on créer un sujet général "sauvegarde Win et Mac" ?
- qui a réalisé en pratique cette  sauvegarde Win /Hd ext USB2 (ou F.W): gros merci!

- les pistes:
	- la partition XP créée par BootCamp1.2 a un bug? (réglé par BootCamp 1.4???) 
	- Mac Drive 7: (permet à XP de lire et écrire sur des volumes Mac) est il une solution (j'ai MacDrive 5 qui ne fonctionne plus sous XP/Mac Intel !)
	- Ghost 2003 non adapté à XP / Mac intel?

Commentaires
J'apprécie beaucoup le silence assourdissant et les non solutions de Apple sur ce sujet (et d'autres) alors qu'il n'y a rien à attendre côté PC (Microsoft ou Symantec ....et  autres)

27 ans de Mac et 4 ans de PC (dont 4 obligés donc de trop!)


----------



## divoli (12 Septembre 2007)

C'est manifestement beaucoup plus compliqué avec la partition bootcamp. Je n'ai pas vu pour le moment quelqu'un arriver à quelque chose de probant et fiable.

http://www.twocanoes.com/winclone/


----------



## Félix Revolle (12 Septembre 2007)

Merci beaucoup
J'ai tout téléchargé et commencé à lire...
Ceci ne semble pas être une solution facile du  type C.C.Cloner ou Clone X2 Triède!!!
Est ce que Apple aurait avec la partition XP/ Boot Camp inventé une <<usine à gaz>> non sauvegardable?!?!    et bien sûr sans s'en soucier le moins du monde!!!!
Encore merci
Félix






divoli a dit:


> C'est manifestement beaucoup plus compliqué avec la partition bootcamp. Je n'ai pas vu pour le moment quelqu'un arriver à quelque chose de probant et fiable.
> 
> http://www.twocanoes.com/winclone/


----------



## divoli (12 Septembre 2007)

Disons que bootcamp est encore en phase béta, et Apple ne s'occupe pas de près ou de loin du support Windows.

Donc, pour le moment, c'est un peu à chacun de se démerder...


----------



## Félix Revolle (13 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour
Je ne retrouve pas mon post d'hier: j'ai dû faire une mauvaise manip
Merci à tous ceux qui m'ont répondu
Voici ce que je "post" à Apple/Bootcamp 
Objet: sauvegarde partition Xp BootCamp sur HD ext USB2
Utilisateur
	- 27 ans de Mac
	- 4 ans de PC (4 ans obligés de trop!)
Matériel
	-IMac 20" core 2 duo/2,16 /OSX Tiger 10.4.10/ XP Home SP2/Boot Camp1.1.2 
	-HD int 250 Go: partition Mac HD 200 Go HSF+ journ et XP 30 Go NTFS
	-HD ext USB2 160 Go: partition: Mac 100 Go HFS + journ et PC 40 Go NTFS
Fonctionnement
	- L'IMac (Mac Tiger et Win XP) fonctionne très bien: utilisation 90% sur Mac et 10% sur PC
	- Les quelques petits problèmes coté XP: Blue Tooth et mapping de clavier....... sont acceptables pour une version béta (corrigés dans la version 1.4?)
Mon problème 
	- Je ne peux travailler sur un ordinateur (Mac ou PC) sans avoir une sauvegarde  sûre, complète et à jour! 
Donc 
	- je veux sauvegarder les partitions Mac et XP sur HD ext USB2 160 Go
	- sauvegarde partition Mac : aucun problème avec Carbon Copy Cloner 3.0 beta j'obtiens un clone exploitable, bootable ( merci Mr Bombisch et si vous pouviez nous faire un logiciel complet pour Mac Intel Mac et Win!!!)
	- sauvegarde XP: une fois booté sur XP, je comptais faire la même chose avec Ghost 2003 (Symantec ) ou HDM (Parangon)
	- Echec:- les deux programmes n'arrivent pas à lire la partition XP(NTFS)  créée par BootCamp: j'obtiens le message d'erreur <<impossible de lire la zone d'amorce principale dans la DLL de la partition virtuelle>>
	- après consultation de la communauté Mac sur Mac Génération  il semble avéré que:
		- la  partition  Win Boot Camp est en cause (voir le site:<<http://www.twocanoes.com/winclone/details.html>>
		- qu'il n'y ait pas de solution simple et conviviale du type C.C.Cloner(Mac) ou Ghost (PC) pour sauvegarder la partition Win/BootCamp
		- qu'Apple a diffusé Boot Camp (certe béta!) sans se soucier du problème de sauvegarde ni de Back Up ce qui est très très gros!
		- la presse Mac n'a jamais traité cette énorme anomalie?????
Conclusions
	- si vous êtes comme moi:
		- sauvegarde obligatoire et indispensable sur tout ordinateur
		- en 27 ans de Mac  je n'ai JAMAIS tapé une ligne dans Resedit ou dans le Terminal: je ne suis pas sur Mac pour me mettre les mains dans le cambouis!

	- ALORS N'ACHETEZ PAS UN MAC INTEL POUR Y INSTALLER WINDOWS OU  ALORS VOUS TRAVAILLEREZ SANS FILET !

	- pour ma part je vais désinstaller Windows et utiliser l'IMac en Mac et mon portable Dell en PC (le moins possible) et bien sûr tout sauvegarder chacun de leur côté!
	- ceci est une très grosse désillusion!

Souhaits d'un Mac maniaque
	- je souhaite m'être trompé....
	- qu'Apple réagisse et propose une solution ... type Apple donc simple et sûre
	- qu'un développeur comme Bombisch ou Triède nous propose un package  type "C.C.C Mac Intel" ou "Clone X3 mac et Win" pour les deux partitions Mac et Win/BootCamp
	- autre solution; Parallel, Cross Over....même problème???
	- je ne pensais jamais retrouver sous la signature Apple  la galère des PC....
F.Revolle

C'est quand même pas difficile de retrouver un de ses messages quand on en a 3 au compteur et qu'il date de la veille   On fusionne.


----------



## divoli (13 Septembre 2007)

Il est l&#224;, ton post.
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=187019

Je t'avais averti. 

Je constate les m&#234;mes choses que toi, mais je t'ai donn&#233; des raisons.

Attendons que les chose &#233;voluent positivement, tu n'es pas le seul &#224; faire cette demande.


----------



## David_b (13 Septembre 2007)

copycatX ?
Je n'ai pas testé la restauration (car... je n'utilise plus Bootcamp : tout est ok via Parallels ), mais il permet de cloner Windows/NTFS, y sur un DD externe.


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Septembre 2007)

Je vois pas où se pose le problème de la sécurité... Sur Windows il n'y a pas de vrai clone à la Mac OS X mais rien ne t'empêche de sauvegarder tes travaux... Et puis de toutes façons quand on doit utiliser Windows pour son travail il est évident qu'il vaut mieux le faire sur un PC tout comme  dans le cadre du travail on utilise pas de versions beta de logiciels.


----------



## Félix Revolle (15 Septembre 2007)

Surpris par une telle remarque...
- bien sûr qu'il faut sauvegarder (plutôt deux fois qu'une) ses fichiers...
- bien sûr qu'il faut avoir une sauvegarde complète et restaurable de ses configurations....
- qui n'a JAMAIS eu un Hd qui rend l'âme
- qui n'a JAMAIS eu sur PC une attaque de virus qui met TOUT à terre...
- tous mes Petits Enfants sont sur Mac avec des sauvegardes complètes (C.C.C)... et elles servent pour tout restaurer en 30 mn....
- sous PC => Ghost: je conseille.
Travailler sur PC ou Mac
- je connais bien les différences...(il suffit de comparer Office pour Mac et Office pour PC!)  et si j'avais tout sur Mac je ne toucherais JAMAIS le PC (par exemple "Panorama Maker ou Neet Image (maintenant sur Mac) ou ++++)....et pourtant je ne joue pas!


----------



## Félix Revolle (15 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Il est là, ton post.
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=187019
> 
> Je t'avais averti.
> ...



Voici mes conclusions finalees sur BootCamp

Conclusions finales sur BootCamp et les "non sauvegardes"

    - avec BootCamp béta 1.2 l'IMac 20" Intel fonctionne très bien  coté Mac /Tiger  et  Window/XP...

    - la sauvegarde (C.C.Cloner 3.0) sur le HD ext  de la partition Mac fonctionne très bien => un clône bootable (sélection au démarrage par touche "option") et qui boote sans problème.

    - la sauvegarde de la partition WIN/XP est impossible (Mac booté sur XP ou pas) avec les logiciels spécialisés PC ou tout autres (ceci est confirmé par Triède: merci à Gilles!)

    - à ce stade on pourrait conclure qu'en cas de problème seule la partition Win XP serait à réinstaller manuellement puisqu'on a un clône valable de la partition Mac/Tiger....et bien NON!

    - pour aller au bout du problème j'ai tenté de restaurer la partition Mac/Tiger avec le clône (C.C.C) du HD ext 
        - boot sur le clône Mac/Tiger  sur le Hd ext => OK
        - lancer C.C.Cloner 3.0 => sélection source (Mac/Tiger HD ext) => sélection destination (Mac/Tiger HD int) => cadenas et autorisation => clône => message d'erreur: <<C.C.C ne peut effacer la partition de destination veuillez l'effacer avec Disk Utility>> le conseil est clair... merci.... pas de problème...
        - fermer C.C.C et lancer Disk Utility => sélection de la partition Mac/Tiger => effacer => message d'erreur << opération impossible car le HD n'est pas démontable>> (il faut probablement effacer tout le HD ce que je ne veux pas faire puisque je veux conserver la partition Win XP!)

        - conclusion: si avec C.C.Cloner  on sauvegarde très bien la partition Mac/Tiger on ne peut pas la restaurer! (et ce probablement à cause des modifications insérées à l'installation de BootCamp: Apple précise bien que la partition Win/XP ne peut être enlevée qu'avec BootCamp qui au cours de l'opération doit rétablir la partition Mac dans son intégrité Mac???)

Conclusions
    - BootCamp parait, au premier abord, une solution très intéressante car elle permet de faire tourner Mac et XP  séparément.

    - BootCamp est une solution très dangereuse car:
        - elle introduit Window (avec tous ses problèmes....) dans le Mac...
        - sans avoir une solution de sauvegarde et restauration!

    - en 27 ans de Macintosh c'est la première fois que je rencontre une anomalie aussi importante (et il faut qu'elle survienne alors que Apple propose d'ouvrir le Mac à Window!!!)
    - si Léopard intègre BootCamp sans solution de sauvegarde : un conseil à Apple: gardez Léopard dans vos cartons!

    - je vais donc 
        - désinstaller BootCamp (avec BootCamp)
        - installer Parallels 3.0 : merci Mr LeDu (Vous et.Votre Mac) pour vos infos pratiques....

    - un dernier conseil: 
        - si vous êtes un gamer du monde PC, switchez sur Mac ou Mac Intel pour apprécier ce qu'est un Macintosh... et gardez votre PC pour jouer...
        - pour les autres "multimédia/PC, switchez sur MacIntel et installez Parallels (ou Fusion?), un très bon antivirus et faites des sauvegardes... bon Mac....vous allez  oublier les PC.
.. 
    - pour finir: cette situation n'est pas digne d'Apple, et ce même pour une version béta de BootCamp!
Pour moi le sujet "BootCamp et sauvegarde" est clos... j'ai trop perdu du temps!


----------



## divoli (15 Septembre 2007)

Tout d'abord, CCC est une solution gratuite mais avec des fonctions limit&#233;es.

Il vaut mieux se tourner vers des solutions payantes comme SuperDuper !. Ou vers des solutions plus beaucoup &#233;volu&#233;es (mais un peu plus ch&#232;res) comme Personal Backup, que j'utilise depuis quelques ann&#233;es.

Concernant Bootcamp (au passage je te ferais remarquer que l'on en est &#224; la version 1.4), il manque encore de maturit&#233;, surtout en ce qui concerne les solutions de sauvegardes, je te le con&#231;ois. Mais ta plainte est parfaitement compr&#233;hensible, et je ne doute pas qu'&#224; terme des solutions soient propos&#233;es.

Perso, je te conseillerais plut&#244;t VMWare que Parallels.


----------



## f1gtx (15 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour ,  moi j' utilise une solution qui à été décrite sur ce forum par Toumak ( MERCI à lui ) . Il faut faire un CD de démarrage avec un logiciel qui s'apelle BartPE , on démarre avec ce CD et ensuite on peut copier la partition qui contient XP ou Vista sur un disque USB externe . Moi j'ai même la sauvegarde XP sur un disque et VISTA sur un autre . Cela fonctionne très bien , la sauvegarde de mon disque 40 Giga dont 20 Giga sont occupé prend environs 50 minutes , la restauration environs 25 minutes . en espérant que cela pourra vous servir ( je pense qu'en faisant une recherche sur le forum vous pourrez trouver le message de TOUMAK qui date du 6 février 2007 )


----------



## divoli (15 Septembre 2007)

f1gtx a dit:


> Bonjour ,  moi j' utilise une solution qui à été décrite sur ce forum par Toumak ( MERCI à lui ) . Il faut faire un CD de démarrage avec un logiciel qui s'apelle BartPE , on démarre avec ce CD et ensuite on peut copier la partition qui contient XP ou Vista sur un disque USB externe . Moi j'ai même la sauvegarde XP sur un disque et VISTA sur un autre . Cela fonctionne très bien , la sauvegarde de mon disque 40 Giga dont 20 Giga sont occupé prend environs 50 minutes , la restauration environs 25 minutes . en espérant que cela pourra vous servir ( je pense qu'en faisant une recherche sur le forum vous pourrez trouver le message de TOUMAK qui date du 6 février 2007 )



OK, ce post m'avait échappé. 

Le post en question:
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4159689&postcount=18

Le topic dont est issu ce post:
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=151325


Salut Toumak.


----------



## Toumak (15 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Salut Toumak.



Salut' divo' 

m'semblait bien qu'il savait pas faire de recherche dans le forum celui-l&#224; _(=> f&#233;lix)_


----------



## Félix Revolle (20 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> C'est manifestement beaucoup plus compliqué avec la partition bootcamp. Je n'ai pas vu pour le moment quelqu'un arriver à quelque chose de probant et fiable.
> 
> http://www.twocanoes.com/winclone/



A Toumack (grand MERCI!)
Bonjour
Pour avancer  sur le sujet :
	- Mac Intel/Tiger/Win /sauvegarde et restauration et transfert
	- solution BootCamp ou BootCamp béta 4 + Parallels 3.0 ou Parallels 3.0 
Mon objectif prioritaire: 
	- pouvoir faire facilement (comme sous Mac seul) des sauvegardes (clônes) et restaurations avec C.C.Cloner 3.0 ou Clône X3 sur un HD ext USB2 (ou F.W)
Utilisation: 90% Mac et 10% Win (pas gamer ni 3D)
Solution BootCamp béta 2 ou 4
	- ne permet pas de sauvegarder la partition Win et la restauration de la partition Mac  est impossible: abandonnée
Solution Parallels 3.0 installée sur Boot Camp
	- installation de Parallels 3.0 sur BootCamp
	- V.M Win créée par Parallels dans la partition Mac
	- la partition Win existe toujours
	- le problème de la sauvegarde/restauration semble inchangé
	- VOTRE AVIS Merci
Solution Parallels 
	- désinstaller BootCamp pour revenir à une seule partition Mac/Tiger (HFS+)
	- sauvegarder cette partition (C.C.C /HD ext)
	- installer Paralllels 3.0 avec réinstallation Win XP et logiciels PC
	- Parallels crée une V.M Win dans la partition Mac (fichiers Mac)
	- Sauvegarde C.C.C /HD ext de la partition Mac sans problème : VOTRE AVIS merci
	- Restauration C.C.C de la partition Mac sans problème: VOTRE AVIS merci
	- Boot possible sur la partition clonée: VOTRE AVIS merci (pb  Win XP transféré sur un autre HD alors qu'il n'y a pas de pb avec OSX)
	- Transfert et réinstallation de la configuration clonée sur un autre IMac Intel possible? : VOTRE AVIS merci
		- pb  Win XP transféré sur un autre IMac Intel alors qu'il n'y a pas de pb avec OSX => je pense impossible avec le même XP! 
Merci pour votre "praticité"
F.Revolle


----------



## Toumak (20 Septembre 2007)

F&#233;lix Revolle;4410633 a dit:
			
		

> A Toumack (grand MERCI!)
> Bonjour
> Pour avancer  sur le sujet :
> - Mac Intel/Tiger/Win /sauvegarde et restauration et transfert
> - solution BootCamp ou BootCamp b&#233;ta 4 + Parallels 3.0 ou Parallels 3.0



Salut 



			
				F&#233;lix Revolle;4410633 a dit:
			
		

> Mon objectif prioritaire:
> - pouvoir faire facilement (comme sous Mac seul) des sauvegardes (cl&#244;nes) et restaurations avec C.C.Cloner 3.0 ou Cl&#244;ne X3 sur un HD ext USB2 (ou F.W)
> Utilisation: 90&#37; Mac et 10% Win (pas gamer ni 3D)



tu veux sauver quoi ? plus de pr&#233;cisions stp, partition os x, windows, les deux ?



			
				F&#233;lix Revolle;4410633 a dit:
			
		

> Solution BootCamp b&#233;ta 2 ou 4
> - ne permet pas de sauvegarder la partition Win et la restauration de la partition Mac  est impossible: abandonn&#233;e



comment &#231;a restauration impossible ? tu as d&#251; faire une fausse manoeuvre car c'est tout &#224; fait possible



			
				F&#233;lix Revolle;4410633 a dit:
			
		

> Solution Parallels 3.0 install&#233;e sur Boot Camp
> - installation de Parallels 3.0 sur BootCamp
> - V.M Win cr&#233;&#233;e par Parallels dans la partition Mac
> - la partition Win existe toujours
> ...



on est d'accord pour le probl&#232;me de sauvegarde



			
				F&#233;lix Revolle;4410633 a dit:
			
		

> Solution Parallels
> - d&#233;sinstaller BootCamp pour revenir &#224; une seule partition Mac/Tiger (HFS+)
> - sauvegarder cette partition (C.C.C /HD ext)
> - installer Paralllels 3.0 avec r&#233;installation Win XP et logiciels PC
> ...



pourquoi il y aurait un probl&#232;me &#233;tant donn&#233; qu'il n'y a plus qu'une partition sans du windows (on compte pas la M.V. qui n'est qu'un b&#234;te fichier) pour y foutre la merde



			
				F&#233;lix Revolle;4410633 a dit:
			
		

> - Restauration C.C.C de la partition Mac sans probl&#232;me: VOTRE AVIS merci



m&#234;me r&#233;ponse que juste au-dessus



			
				F&#233;lix Revolle;4410633 a dit:
			
		

> - Boot possible sur la partition clon&#233;e: VOTRE AVIS merci (pb  Win XP transf&#233;r&#233; sur un autre HD alors qu'il n'y a pas de pb avec OSX)



si on parle bien du clone de la partition os x, no problem



			
				F&#233;lix Revolle;4410633 a dit:
			
		

> - Transfert et r&#233;installation de la configuration clon&#233;e sur un autre IMac Intel possible? : VOTRE AVIS merci



tout &#224; fait, et sans aucun probl&#232;me



			
				F&#233;lix Revolle;4410633 a dit:
			
		

> - pb  Win XP transf&#233;r&#233; sur un autre IMac Intel alors qu'il n'y a pas de pb avec OSX => je pense impossible avec le m&#234;me XP!



logiquement, il te faudrait une deuxi&#232;me license d'xp pour pouvoir faire &#231;a (d'un point de vue l&#233;gal) mais sinon c'est tout &#224; fait possible



			
				F&#233;lix Revolle;4410633 a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour votre "praticit&#233;"
> F.Revolle



you're welcome but la fa&#231;on dont tu pr&#233;sente tes posts n'est pas tr&#232;s claire, c'est un peu brouillon


----------



## Félix Revolle (20 Septembre 2007)

Bon je vais réécrire ça autrement
	- je veux pouvoir sauvegarder et restaurer facilement (C.C.C 3.0 ou Clone X3) un IMac intel Mac OSX et Win XP
	- je veux  pouvoir tout sauvegarder: la  configuration (totale Mac et Win) et les fichiers (doc) sur une Hd ext  et restaurer le HD int (configuration Mac et Win) à partir de cette sauvegarde (comme je l'ai toujours fait sur tous mes Macs soit pour dépanner, soit pour changer un HD...soit pour transférer..; soit pour dormir tranquille....)
 Trois cas de figures se présentent:
	1- actuellement l'IMac est sous BootCamp (partition Mac et partition XP)
		- la sauvegarde( C.C.C 3.0) de de la partition Mac est possible, sa restauration est impossible (voir autres posts)
		- la sauvegarde de la partition XP est imposssible (sauf WinClone etc... trop compliqué pour un utilisateur Mac normal... j'ai 6 Petits Enfants sur Mac!)) (voir autres posts)
		- j'ai donc décidé (à cause de ces problèmes de sauvegarde) d'abandonner BootCamp et j'ai acheté le Cd Parallels 3.0 que j'ai.
		- j'ai avec Parallels 3.0 deux options (j'ai lu les 300 pages de la doc!):
	2- installer Paralells sur Boot Camp:
		- Parallels crée dans la partition Mac un V.M Win et les deux partitions Mac et XP subsistent (?)
		- je vais donc (probablement) me retrouver  avec les même problèmes de sauvegarde et restauration des partitions Mac et Win!?
		- c'est l'objet de ma question
	3- installer Parallels seul sur une partition Mac
		- désinstaller BootCamp pour revenir à une seule partition Mac/Tiger (HFS+)
		- sauvegarder cette partition (C.C.C /HD ext) (précaution!)
		- installer Paralllels 3.0 avec réinstallation Win XP et logiciels PC
		- Parallels crée une V.M Win dans la partition Mac (fichiers Mac)
		- Sauvegarde C.C.C /HD ext de la partition Mac: je pense sans problème : VOTRE AVIS merci
		- Restauration C.C.C de la partition Mac je pense sans problème: VOTRE AVIS merci
		- Boot possible sur la partition clonée:je n'en suis pas certain à cause du XP cloné???)  VOTRE AVIS merci 
		- Transfert et réinstallation de la configuration clonée sur un autre IMac Intel possible? : VOTRE AVIS merci
			- je n'en suis pas ceratin à cause du pb  Win XP transféré sur un autre HD (N° de série  et activation) alors qu'il n'y a pas de pb avec OSX
			- j'ai vu un sujet là dessus mais pour l'instant ce n'est pas mon pb....
Question pratique donc
	- quelle option (2 ou 3) est la meilleure et ce uniquement sous l'angle de la sauvegarde et restauration avec C.C.C 3.0 ou Clone X2 ou 3
C'est plus clair?
merci 
Félix


----------



## divoli (20 Septembre 2007)

Bon sang, F&#233;lix, si tu pouvais a&#233;rer ton post, le rendre un peu plus lisible. :hein:

Fais au moins plusieurs pararaphes bien s&#233;par&#233;s.

Parce que l&#224;, franchement, je n'ai m&#234;me pas eu le courage de le lire...


----------



## David_b (20 Septembre 2007)

si parallels te suffit (pas besoin de 3D, en gros), fais comme moi: laisse tomber Bootcamp et sa partition.

Maintenant, j'ai 1 disque interne format&#233; en HFS+ dans lequel il y a TOUT :
* OS X 
* Mes machines virtuelles (Win et Linux)
* Mes donn&#233;es

SuperDuper fait un backup automatis&#233; 2 fois par jour. Clonage incr&#233;mentiel (hyper rapide) de mon disque de 500Go. Ca sauvegarde TOUT en une seule op&#233;ration. 2 fois par jour donc. Sans m&#234;me me ralentir.

En plus de &#231;a, pour les donn&#233;es au sens propre (edit: regroup&#233;es dans un dossier pr&#233;cis), j'utilise_ chronosync_ pour les copier toutes les heures sur un disque externe firewire. 

La proc&#233;dure exacte est plus nuanc&#233;e que &#231;a mais tu as l'essentiel, et &#231;a marche.


----------



## Toumak (20 Septembre 2007)

d'accord avec toi mon cher divoli  

sinon, on a d&#233;j&#224; r&#233;pondu 15 fois &#224; toutes tes questions, regarde notamment mon dernier post

mais pour faire simple :
si tu n'as pas besoin de puissance 3d, et que tu ne veux pas te prendre la t&#234;te, utilise parallels avec une machine virtuelle normale (pas la partition bootcamp)
de cette mani&#232;re, lorsque tu sauve ta partition os x, tu sauve en m&#234;me temps ta machine virtuelle parallels


je vois pas ce qu'il y a de compliqu&#233; l&#224;-dedans :sleep:

edit : mouarf' XD toasted'


----------



## theozdevil (20 Septembre 2007)

Pour ceux qui sont motiv&#233; et uiliser terminal on peu utiliser la commande 'dd' a ex&#233;cuter dans terminal

mais avant sa faut savoir ou se trouve la partition Windows donc on fait un:

# mount
/Volumes/MacHD ............/dev/disk0s1
/Volumes/Windows........../dev/disk0s3
.
.
#

la on obtien tout les disques mont&#233; pi apres on a plus qu'a faire une r&#233;plique avec 'dd'

#dd if=/dev/disk0s3 of=/Users/utilsateur/Desktop/imageXP.iso

o&#249; '/dev/disk0s3' ets la chemin de la partition donn&#233; par mount et imageXP.iso le nom donn&#233;e a l'image


----------



## theozdevil (20 Septembre 2007)

Une derniere chose .

il n'est pas possible de savoir ou il en est dans ca creation d'image alors il faut etre patient


----------



## Félix Revolle (20 Septembre 2007)

Merci pour vos réponses
Je vais donc désinstaller Bootcamp et installer Parallels 3.0 sur ma partition Mac (unique) 
Vous pouvez effacer mes posts: souci "sauvegarde sous Bootcamp" terminé
Il serait à mon avis important de créer un sujet : Sauvegarde et Restauration sur Mac Intel en résumant comme suit :
	- les Sauvegardes et les Restaurations sur un Mac Intel ( Mac et Win) ne sont possibles qu'avec  une partition Mac HFS+ et Parallels installé dessus
	- les logiciels utilisables sont: C.C.Cloner 3.0,Clone X3, SuperDuper, Personnal BackUp....
	- la sauvegarde faite sur un HD ext (USB2 ou F.W) est bootable
	- pour des raisons de protection anti-copie de Window
		  - toute restauration (sur le même Mac) impose l	a réactivation de Window auprès de Microsoft
		  - il n'est pas possible de transférer une sauvegarde sur un autre MacIntel
		  - ceci interdit donc la reproduction d'une configuration unique Mac/Win dans un parc de Mac Intel 
	- la Sauvegarde et la Restauration sur un Mac Intel ( Mac et Win) ne sont pas possibles sous BootCamp et sous Parallels installé sur Boot Camp
Merci encore
Félix


----------



## djulz (20 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour, en lisant votre discussion, ca m a rappelé un petit probleme auquel je suis confronté depuis que j'ai recu mon nouveau Macbook Pro
En effet j'ai utilisé l'assistant de migration pour copier mon DD du 1ER MBPro vers  le deuxieme. 
Il a copié la partoche Mac sans probleme, mais quand a la partition XP Boot Camp il a juste copié les datas qu'il a placé a la base du nouveau DD dans la partition Mac. 
Pas de creation de la partition XP sur le nouveau drive... 
Que faire de ce dossier portant le nom de mon Bootcamp XP?
Je peux peut etre restaurer (creation sur la nouvelle machine du clone de la partoche XP de l'ancienne?), ou essayer une autre methode?
Winclone?
C'est grave docteur?

Ok, pardon je viens de lire la contrib de Felix qui dit 
_ 		  - il n'est pas possible de transférer une sauvegarde sur un autre MacIntel
		  - ceci interdit donc la reproduction d'une configuration unique Mac/Win dans un parc de Mac Intel 
- la Sauvegarde et la Restauration sur un Mac Intel ( Mac et Win) ne sont pas possibles sous BootCamp et sous Parallels installé sur Boot Camp
_
Du coup je suis un ptit peu refroidi.
Mais on sait jamais peut etre que c'est possible apres tout dans mon cas... (Mac a Mac)
Merci a tous en tout cas de ces eclaircissements


----------



## Toumak (20 Septembre 2007)

Félix Revolle a dit:


> - pour des raisons de protection anti-copie de Window
> - toute restauration (sur le même Mac) impose l	a réactivation de Window auprès de Microsoft
> - il n'est pas possible de transférer une sauvegarde sur un autre MacIntel
> - ceci interdit donc la reproduction d'une configuration unique Mac/Win dans un parc de Mac Intel



si tu restaure sur le même mac, pas besoin de réactivation
(il faut une nouvelle license si on utilise le backup sur d'autres machines)
il est tout à fait possible d'utiliser une sauvegarde sur n'importe quel mac intel


----------



## David_b (21 Septembre 2007)

F&#233;lix Revolle;4411371 a dit:
			
		

> - il n'est pas possible de transf&#233;rer une sauvegarde sur un autre MacIntel
> - ceci interdit donc la reproduction d'une configuration unique Mac/Win dans un parc de Mac Intel


Bien sur que c'est possible, avec parallels du moins et ma version de Win XP Pro. Sinon &#224; quoi bon faire des backups? 
Autant que j'ai pu comprendre le syst&#232;me, la machine virtuelle contient une configuration virtuelle hardware compl&#232;te : que tu changes de Mac ou pas, les "composants" du PC virtuel restent les m&#234;me -> pas de r&#233;activation. Pour m&#233;moire, je n'utilise pas de partition Bootcamp.

Mais attention _c'est la licence de Windows qui ne permet pas d'utiliser la m&#234;me version sur plusieurs ordinateurs_, m&#234;me virtuels ! Sauf accord avec Microsoft 1 Windows = 1 ordi.


EDIT : (mega) grilled


----------



## Félix Revolle (22 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour
OK pour une restauration sur le MEME Mac Intel => pas de réactivation quoi que....parfois....
Par contre pas de "langue de bois":
-comme sur PC: UN window = UN ordinateur donc il ne sert à rien de transférer une sauvegarde d'un Mac Intel vers un autre Mac Intel car ceci revient à copier Window ce qui est informatiquement interdit et donc inutile (N° de série et activation) (sauf accord spécial de Microsoft: changemnt de HD, machine HS.... que ceux qui savent donnent la liste et la marche à suivre!)
-comme sur tout Mac, l'OS Apple (OSX ou OS9) n'a jamais posé  ce genre de restriction...
-un Mac plus cher qu'un PC!?!?


----------



## Félix Revolle (22 Septembre 2007)

djulz a dit:


> Bonjour, en lisant votre discussion, ca m a rappelé un petit probleme auquel je suis confronté depuis que j'ai recu mon nouveau Macbook Pro
> En effet j'ai utilisé l'assistant de migration pour copier mon DD du 1ER MBPro vers  le deuxieme.
> Il a copié la partoche Mac sans probleme, mais quand a la partition XP Boot Camp il a juste copié les datas qu'il a placé a la base du nouveau DD dans la partition Mac.
> Pas de creation de la partition XP sur le nouveau drive...
> ...



Bonjour
- je résume
- sous Bootcamp en gros et en pratique les sauvegardes et restaurations sont impossibles ou inutilisables
- il faut passer sous Parallels (actuellement 3.0) et sa V.M
- sous Parrallels 3.0 et avec une V.M window
- les sauvegardes et restaurations sont OK sur le même Mac Intel
- à cause des restrictions Window: un Window = un ordinateur, le transfert complet (habituel sur Mac) d'une sauvegarde d'un Mac Intel à un autre Mac Intel est impossible car inutilisable (sauf cas exceptionnels permis (?) par Microsoft...)
Félix


----------



## Félix Revolle (22 Septembre 2007)

David_b a dit:


> Bien sur que c'est possible, avec parallels du moins et ma version de Win XP Pro. Sinon à quoi bon faire des backups?
> Autant que j'ai pu comprendre le système, la machine virtuelle contient une configuration virtuelle hardware complète : que tu changes de Mac ou pas, les "composants" du PC virtuel restent les même -> pas de réactivation. Pour mémoire, je n'utilise pas de partition Bootcamp.
> 
> Mais attention _c'est la licence de Windows qui ne permet pas d'utiliser la même version sur plusieurs ordinateurs_, même virtuels ! Sauf accord avec Microsoft 1 Windows = 1 ordi.
> ...



bonjour
J'ai 27 ans de Mac , 4 ans de PC, 15 jours de Mac Intel et 4 jours de Mac Gé....
Une remarque d'ordre général:
- comme chacun le sait on peut tout faire dire en extrayant une citation ou en répondant partiellement ... ou en lisant (ou écoutant ) mal....
- toute contribution sur un sujet (de ce genre en particulier) devrait pour être utile plutôt aller vers une synthèse....que vers des réponses individualisées...et partielles...
Donc; qui fait une synthèse complète sur le sujet: sauvegarde, restauration, tranfert entre Mac intel.....

15 jours de Mac Intel: 
-je commence à me poser des questions sur l'intérêt de la solution Mac Intel : Mac + PC... avec les inconvénients d'un Window sur Mac....
- finalement un bon Mac Intel /OSX seul et un PC d'occas de l'autre... c'est pas plus cher et probablement plus efficace et plus sûr....
Une bonne synthèse serait pas mal....


----------



## David_b (22 Septembre 2007)

Félix Revolle a dit:


> bonjour
> J'ai 27 ans de Mac , 4 ans de PC, 15 jours de Mac Intel et 4 jours de Mac Gé....
> Une remarque d'ordre général:
> - comme chacun le sait on peut tout faire dire en extrayant une citation ou en répondant partiellement ... ou en lisant (ou écoutant ) mal....
> - toute contribution sur un sujet (de ce genre en particulier) devrait pour être utile plutôt aller vers une synthèse....que vers des réponses individualisées...et partielles...


Une autre remarque d'ordre général, puisqu'on en est à se donner des conseils: si tu as quelque chose à dire, dis-le *clairement*. Parce que, là, je ne comprends rien au sens de ta dernière intervention. 



> Par contre pas de "langue de bois"


On a le droit de faire des backups de son système (comme de copier le CD d'installation), et heureusement ! 
Où est la langue de bois ? Tu me sembles confondre pas mal de choses.  Bref, la licence reste donc liée à un seul ordinateur. Les backups et autres clones n'y changent rien.

Pour ce qui est de savoir lire : c'est bien connu, aucun éditeur ne sait lire, tous les auteurs le diront


----------



## djulz (22 Septembre 2007)

Comme je suis un garcon tetu, je suis en train de backuper mon DD de MBP sur un externe avec CopycatPro, ensuite je vais cloner ce disque (les deux partitions Mac+XP bootcamp) sur le nouvel MBP; peut etre que ca peut marcher.
Vous tient au jus


----------



## djulz (22 Septembre 2007)

Bien, le clonage s'est bien passé.
Les deux partoches sont copiées nickel.
Donc je recommande de sauvegarder son DD (partition mac+ partition bootcamp) avec CopycatX, pas rapide mais ca marche!
On peut creer une image disque tranquile, la stocker, puis tout reprendre a l'identique.
Sinon, j'ai un petit probleme car la copie du Bootcamp original fonctionnant sur une machine Core Duo, lors du clonage sur le nouveau Mac Core Duo2, au demarage sur la nouvelle machine, j'ai un windows qui demarre tranquile, puis vu que les drivers graphiques ne sont plus les meme (ATI sur l'ancienne, Nvidia sur la nouvelle) je voulais utiliser le CD d'installation des drivers bootcamp, seulement, impossible de faire fonctionner le clavier de la machine... 
Les drivers installé pour la version precedente du Macbook ne reconnaissent pas le clavier de la nouvelle serie des Macbook!!!
J'ai bien sure redemmaré en safe mode (F8), rien a faire le clavier n'est pas reconnu, meme les leds vertes du shift et du verrouillage numerique ne marche pas!!!
Vouzauriez pas un tip pour un pov p'tit gars perdu?


----------



## djulz (22 Septembre 2007)

Tout fonctionne avec une reinstallation manuelle(au clavier) du driver du trackpad Apple et des drivers principaux qui ont été zappé pendant la maneuvre.
Merci a tous.


----------



## Félix Revolle (23 Septembre 2007)

djulz a dit:


> Bien, le clonage s'est bien passé.
> Les deux partoches sont copiées nickel.
> Donc je recommande de sauvegarder son DD (partition mac+ partition bootcamp) avec CopycatX, pas rapide mais ca marche!
> On peut creer une image disque tranquile, la stocker, puis tout reprendre a l'identique.
> ...



Bonjour
Enfin (peut être) une avancée dans le problème de  la sauvegarde et restauration sur les Mac intel / OSX et Win XP sous BootCamp
Mes deux problèmes (totalement distincts)

A) sauvegarde  et restauration des deux partitions Mac et Win sur un même Mac Intel /BootCamp
	- personne (pour l'instant) n'a avancé une solution pratique,précise, complète, et fiable.... 
	- CopyCat Pro est  un logiciel PC (Win)
	- pour sauvegarder la partition Mac j'ai utilisé C.C.Cloner 3.0 (ou Clone X2) : j'ai obtenu sur le HD ext un clone bootable mais inutilisable pour restaurer la partition d'origine (refus d' effacer la partition d'origine et Disk Utility refuse de l'effacer )  
	- pour sauvegarder la partition XP j'ai tenté d'utiliser les logiciels PC:  Ghost  (Symantec) ou Perfect Image (HDM)=> impossible (message d'erreur) 
	- Trièdre m'a confirmé que c'était impossible... j'ai tendance à les croire!
	- j'ai donc décidé d'abandonner BootCamp (solution béta Apple!) pour passer à Parallels 3.0 installé sur Mac OSX seul => V.M dans la partition Mac OSX (donc en principe pas de pb avec C.C.Cloner 3.0 ou Clone X3 ou SuperDuper)
	- si Copy Cat Pro permet (simplement) de réaliser une sauvegarde des deux partitions Mac et Win et de restaurer ces deux partitions alors ce serait une avancée importante pour BootCamp
Questions
	1) pouvez vous indiquer la méthode (précise et pratique) pour la sauvegarde des deux partitions (Mac et Win)
	2) la (ou les) sauvegardes se présentent sous quel format et quel support?
	3)pouvez vous indiquer la méthode (précise et pratique) pour la restauration des deux partitions (Mac et WIn) et le fonctionnement après restauration

B) Transfert  d'un Mac Intel (BootCamp ou Parallels )à un autre Mac Intel 
	- pour éliminer tout problème supplémentaire d'incompatibilité matériel les deux Mac Intel sont identiques 
	- sous OSX seul : aucun problème pour transférer sa configuration complète 
	- sous Parallels: les protection Window (un Win = un ordinateur) empêche ce transfert
	- sous BootCamp (si la sauvegarde et la restauration sur un même Mac Intel fonctionne??) normalement le transfert devrait être impossible du fait des protections Window?
	- si CopyCat Pro permet une solution avec BootCamp (et ou Parallels) alors ce serait une avancée très importante pour le transfert sur MacIntel (Mac et Win)
Questions
	- les mêmes mais pour le transfert

Merci pour cette contribution


----------



## Félix Revolle (23 Septembre 2007)

David_b a dit:


> Une autre remarque d'ordre général, puisqu'on en est à se donner des conseils: si tu as quelque chose à dire, dis-le *clairement*. Parce que, là, je ne comprends rien au sens de ta dernière intervention.
> 
> On a le droit de faire des backups de son système (comme de copier le CD d'installation), et heureusement !
> Où est la langue de bois ? Tu me sembles confondre pas mal de choses.  Bref, la licence reste donc liée à un seul ordinateur. Les backups et autres clones n'y changent rien
> ...




Pour être positif je repose le problème de SAUVEGARDE, RESTAURATION, TRANSFERT sur Imac intel Mac&Win
1) Préambule
Sur Mac PPC /OS9 ou OSX 
- j'ai toujours SAUVEGARDE (sans problème ni difficulté) sur HD ext mes configurations complètes en utilisant (maintenant)  C.C.Cloner 2 ou 3 (également utilisables; Clone X2, Super Duper, Personal BackUp, Retrospect.... )
- ces sauvegardes (bootables) m'ont servi soit à RESTAURER (sans problème ni difficulté) mes configurations  ou à TRANSFERER (sans difficulté majeure) une configuration d'un Mac à un autre (Mac de bureau et Mac portables)
- je (et mes Petits Enfants) refuse toute solution du genre "abracadabra": Terminal et autre.....
Sur PC 
- les opérations SAUVEGARDE, RESTAURATION avec des logiciels : Ghost,(Symantec), Perfect Image (HDM) Retrospect (Dantz) sont beaucoup plus compliquées que sur Mac mais faisables....
- l'opération de Transfert est rendu pratiquement impossible par les protections de Window (un Win = un ordinateur) et les incompatibilités entre assembleurs....
Sur Mac Intel Mac et Win 
- il existe trois situations possibles:
- solution Apple : BootCamp béta: Mac et Win sur des partitions différentes
- solution BootCamp + Parallels: les deux partitions subsistent et une V.M est créée dans la partition Mac (gros avantages: la V.M est créée à partir de la partition Win /BootCamp ce qui permet d'utiliser le Window et les logicielsPC installés sous BootCamp)
- solution Parallels seul: la V.M est installée dans la partition Mac qui est unique: il faut installer Win et les logiciels PC

2) les solutions de SAUVEGARDE, RESTAURATION et TRANSFERT sur Mac Intel Mac et Win
- j'ai eu la TRES désagréable surprise de découvrir que BOOT CAMP béta (APPLE! ) ne permettait pas de sauvegarder et restaurer (simplement) la configuration entière
- j'ai découvert sur Mac Gé que  cette situation était connue ... (et admise sous prétexte de version béta!)
- je demande donc à un (ou des) sachant de Mac Gé de nous faire un "PRATIQUE" pour ces opérations de SAUVEGARDE, RESTAURATION, et TRANSFERT d'une configuration complète (Mac et Win) et ce pour les trois situations exposées ci dessus
- un "pratique" = configuration précise, logiciel utilisé, support utilisé, méthode précise, résultat et problème.....

3- je précise le terme "langue de bois" sur ce sujet
	- pour moi une sauvegarde qui s'applique uniquement à la partition Mac/Bootcamp n'est pas une solution....
	- pour moi une opération de transfert qui aboutit à l'installation d'un nouveau  Window (licence et  activation) n'est pas une solution...
	- je me pose toujours la question: comment Apple a pu mettre à disposition BootCamp béta sans solution de sauvegarde et restauration alors que Apple (pour le premier) savait que tous les dangers sont sous tendus par l'installation de Window sur nos Mac (fussent -ils Mac Intel!)??? Ceci est pour moi ENORME!

4) pour l'instant je n'ai pas découvert sur Mac Gé des solutions pratiques pour SAUVEGARDER, RESTAURER et TRANSFERER sauf pour la solution "Parallels seul" qui  (comme sous PPC)  ne  pose pas de problème pour la sauvegarde et la restauration mais ne permet pas le TRANSFERT... (protection Window)
MERCi au sachant qui nous donnera un ou des "pratique"


----------



## divoli (23 Septembre 2007)

Félix Revolle a dit:


> - CopyCat Pro est  un logiciel PC (Win)



Je pense (et si j'en crois la présentation) que l'on peut tout faire avec CopyCatX, c'est-à-dire aussi bien une sauvegarde de la partition OS X que de la partition bootcamp.

Je n'ai pas essayé, et ce logiciel est payant.


----------



## Félix Revolle (24 Septembre 2007)

Objet:"Pratique" sur Sauvegarde, Restauration, Transfert sur Mac Intel


Il doit bien exister un (ou plusieurs) SACHANT  pour nous faire un (ou des) "PRATIQUE" sur ce sujet aussi important et ce pour les trois configurations suivantes:

1- configuration Apple : BootCamp béta: Mac et Win sur des partitions différentes
2- configuration BootCamp + Parallels  3: les deux partitions Mac et Win subsistent et une V.M est créée dans la partition Mac
3- configuration Parallels 3 seul: la V.M est installée dans la partition Mac qui est unique

Lexique:
SACHANT : une personne qui a REALISE et a OBTENU un résultat POSITIF et CONTRÖLE

SAUVEGARDE: sauvegarder la configuration complète (la sauvegarde est bootable, elle sert à la restauration)
RESTAURATION: restaurer la configuration complète d'origine à partir de la sauvegarde 
TRANSFERT: transférer sur un autre Mac Intel  la configuration  sauvegardée complète  (ex de mon IMac Intel à mon MacBooKPro)

Les trois opérations réalisées avec un logiciel (Mac ou PC) existant  sans utilisation du Terminal

PRATIQUE:
Sauvegarde et restauration
	- machine: Mac Intel....HD ext...
	- configuration: 1 ou 2 ou 3, nb partitions.., partition OSX ... partition Win.... (Go?, OS?)
	- Sauvegarde et restauration
		- logiciel utilisé....
		- sauvegarde configuration complète réussie sur....
		- sauvegarde bootable et utilisable...
		- restauration de la configuration complète réussie....
		- résultats:coté Mac et coté Win.... 
Transfert:
		- MacIntel départ et Mac Intel destination
		- configuration de départ
		- configuration transférée
		- résultats:coté Mac et coté Win

Situation actuelle
Sauvegarde et restauration
	- Configuration 1 et 2: Bootcamp seul ou Paralels sur BootCamp
		- sauvegarde et restauration impossible (?) (ce qui condamne la solution BootCamp....)
		- un PRATIQUE SVP......
		- je ne résigne pas à croire que TOUT le monde MacIntel/BootCamp fonctionne sans solution de sauvegarde et de restauration!
	- Configuration 3: Parallels seul
		- sauvegarde et restauration possibles (comme sur tout  Mac) 
		- réactivation de Win????  dans certains cas???
Transfert:
		- en pratique les restrictions de Window (un Win = un ordinateur) rendent le transfert soit impossible soit sans intérêt
		- un PRATIQUE SVP
		- cas de figure où Microsoft accepte (au téléphone) la réactivation d'un  Win transféré???

Merci d'avance aux SACHANTS

F.Revolle


----------



## djulz (24 Septembre 2007)

FELIX!!
Bon cette fois ci ca va etre plus claire et simple. J'ai backup&#233; ma partition bootcamp avec Winclone(gratuit) sur un disque externe. J'ai une archive de 7Gig en .dmg . Je la met de cot&#233; sur un DD externe puis je la restaure quand je veux sur une partoche NTFs d'un autre mac (bootable), si je veux ou sur la m&#234;me machine pour restaurer en backup mon XP (ou tout autre Os).
Je ne sais pas si on peut booter sur une partition mise en externe (HD fW ou USB), mais en tout cas c'est le moyen le plus simple de sauvegarder la partition Bootcamp. Bon si la partition est en FAT32, je crois qu'il faut un autre utilitaire car Winclone est dedi&#233; aux partitions format&#233;e NTFs(c est a verifier), et ca marche tr&#232;s tr&#232;s bien.
Va voir a http://www.dennis.ca/weblog/2007/04/08/how-to-backup-and-restore-a-bootcamp-ntfs-partition/
 c'est aussi un truc interessant pour re-dimensionner la partition bootcamp .
PRATIQUE:
Sauvegarde et restauration
    - machine: MacBook pro Intel....HD ext...
    - configuration:2partitions.., 1partition OSX  1partition Win.... (90Go+12Go;10.4.10)
    - Sauvegarde et restauration
        - Winclone
        - sauvegarde configuration compl&#232;te r&#233;ussie sur HD Externe
        - sauvegarde bootable et utilisable= NON car .dmg
        - restauration de la configuration compl&#232;te r&#233;ussie= OUI
        - r&#233;sultats:Bootable sur HD interne autre macs apres petite manips (sans passer par le terminal)
T'entraves?
Ps: Copycatpro sur Mac s'appelle CopycatX http://subrosasoft.com/OSXSoftware/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=7
Et voila Winclone
http://www.twocanoes.com/winclone/


----------



## Félix Revolle (25 Septembre 2007)

djulz a dit:


> FELIX!!
> Bon cette fois ci ca va etre plus claire et simple. J'ai backupé ma partition bootcamp avec Winclone(gratuit) sur un disque externe. J'ai une archive de 7Gig en .dmg . Je la met de coté sur un DD externe puis je la restaure quand je veux sur une partoche NTFs d'un autre mac (bootable), si je veux ou sur la même machine pour restaurer en backup mon XP (ou tout autre Os).
> Je ne sais pas si on peut booter sur une partition mise en externe (HD fW ou USB), mais en tout cas c'est le moyen le plus simple de sauvegarder la partition Bootcamp. Bon si la partition est en FAT32, je crois qu'il faut un autre utilitaire car Winclone est dedié aux partitions formatée NTFs(c est a verifier), et ca marche très très bien.
> Va voir a http://www.dennis.ca/weblog/2007/04/08/how-to-backup-and-restore-a-bootcamp-ntfs-partition/
> ...






Bonjour

- je te remercie BEAUCOUP pour ta contribution Mac Gé PRATIQUE et  très POSITIVE sur le problème de sauvegarde/restauration/transfert d'une configuration BootCamp sur Mac intel

- oui.... oui "j'entraves" vite et bien...! 
- les seules choses que je "n'entraves pas" sont:
	- l'énorme bourde d'Apple qui livre BootCamp béta sans solution de sauvegarde (alors qu'Apple a tout pour ça) et attend Léopard pour commercialiser la solution....
	- la communauté MacIntel qui semble résignée et ne cherche pas à sortir une solution PRATIQUE....pour ce problème BootCamp très important...
	- les discussions type "café du coin"... qui ne font pas avancé le "schlimblic"....

Les infos regroupées

	- Winclone1.5(gratuit): sauvegarde  et restore (et permet de modifier: taille et nom...)  la partition Win/BootCamp 
		- programme: http://www.twocanoes.com/winclone/
		- infos (très utiles): http://www.dennis.ca/weblog/2007/04/...tfs-partition/
		- complément (problème du Read & Write /BootCamp):
http://www.dennis.ca/weblog/2007/09/22/howto-readwrite-nt

	- Net Restore 3.6 ( Bombisch: C.C.Cloner)(gratuit): solution complète pour la sauvegarde/restauration/transfert des deux partitions BootCamp (compliqué au premier abord mais peut être utilisée simplement... très bonne doc....)  http://www.bombich.com/software/netrestore.html

	-  Copycat X 4.0 (payant: 60 eur) qui est ( ou semble être) une solution complète et simple pour la sauvegarde/restauration/transfert des deux partitions BootCamp (+ d'autres fonctions): http://subrosasoft.com/OSXSoftware/i...&products_id=7

Tests
	- j'ai téléchargé Winclone 1.5 et Net Restore 3,6
	- j'ai commandé le Cd bootable de CopyCatX 4.0
	- je vais faire avec ces logiciels les opérations de sauvegarde/restauration des deux partitions BootCamp sur un IMac Intel core 2 duo /BootCamp 1.2 /Tiger 10 et Win XP Home/SP2 et Hd ext F.W et USB2
	- je ferai un "Pratique" pour chaque solution positive

Questions
	- dans tes  deux posts il y a (semble-t-il) un mélange entre l'utilisation de CopyCat (pro ou X,) et  de Winclone ??
	- le transfert semble avoir réussi (bravo!) mais qu'en est il du transfert du WinXP au point de vue "un Win = un ordinateur": N° de série et activation?

Merci encore
F.Revolle


----------



## djulz (25 Septembre 2007)

_Questions - dans tes deux posts il y a (semble-t-il) un mélange entre l'utilisation de CopyCat (pro ou X,) et de Winclone ?? - le transfert semble avoir réussi (bravo!) mais qu'en est il du transfert du WinXP au point de vue "un Win = un ordinateur": N° de série et activation?
_
Je te recommande d'utiliser Winclone. Copycat est une alternative (payante).
Sinon dans le cas ou ta partition Bootcamp contient un WinXP, tu n'enfreins pas la license car tu backup sur un support externe pour restaurer sur la meme machine un license qui t'appartient deja... Enfin je crois. En tout cas ca marche nickel (update etc)


----------



## Félix Revolle (28 Septembre 2007)

F&#233;lix Revolle;4416399 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> 
> Tests
> ...





Tests

Je r&#233;sume mon post pr&#233;c&#233;dent:

Sur Mac Intel /BootCamp 1.2

1) Sauvegarde et restauration de la partition Win/BootCamp (ntfs)
	1/1  Winclone 1.5 = OK (=> fichier image "Win.winclone" => restauration partition Win/BootCamp => OK=> boot OK)
	1/2 NetRestore 3.6 = OK (=> fichier image "Win.ntfs" => restauration partition Win/BootCamp => OK => boot OK)

2) Sauvegarde et restauration de la partition Mac/BootCamp (HFS+)
	2/1 sauvegarde
		- C.C.Cloner 3.0 => OK (=> clone bootable sur HD USB2 (ou F.W)
		- NetRestore 3.6 => OK (=> fichier image "Mac.dmg" sur HD USB2)

	2/2 restauration
		- boot sur HD USB2
		- restauration=> avec C.C.Cloner et NetRestore=> ERREUR => partition Mac/BootCamp NON EFFACABLE
		- test avec Disk Utility =>  partition Mac/BootCamp non effa&#231;able

3) Question (qui tourne en rond depuis 10 jours!)

	-  sur Mac Intel sous BootCamp et avec un HD USB2 ou F.W

	 COMMENT PRATIQUEMENT SAUVEGARDER ET RESTAURER  LA PARTITION MAC /BOOTCAMP?

	MERCI 

	-nb:  j'attends CopyCat X mais ?????.....

F.Revolle


----------



## Félix Revolle (29 Septembre 2007)

Sauvegarde /Restauration partition Mac/BootCamp sur Mac Intel

PAS de REPONSE?

Faut il conclure qu'aucun utilisateur de Mac intel/BootCamp n'a de solution pour:

	- RESTAURER la partition Mac BootCamp à partir d"une SAUVEGARDE de cette même partition sur un HD Externe

	- ou pour me confirmer que c'est rendu IMPOSSIBLE par le principe même d'installation de BootCamp

Merci
F.Revolle


----------



## Tarul (29 Septembre 2007)

F&#233;lix Revolle;4421161 a dit:
			
		

> Sauvegarde /Restauration partition Mac/BootCamp sur Mac Intel
> 
> PAS de REPONSE?
> 
> ...



j'en utilise une pour sauvegarder une partition Windows sur mon pc. Mais je n'ai jamais essay&#233; de le faire pour une bootcamp.
j'utilise celui-ci : http://www.runtime.org/dixml.htm. Il est gratuit, simple d'utilisation, et peut &#234;tre utilis&#233; avec bartpe. 

Il sais faire de la sauvegarde/copie de disque &#224; disque ou de disque &#224; fichier (solution que j'utilise pour la partition windows de mon pc).

Pour la partition Mac osx, je fais des clones. Mais je n'ai jamais essay&#233; de cloner avec la partition windows(raison l&#233;gales).


----------



## Félix Revolle (29 Septembre 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> j'en utilise une pour sauvegarder une partition Windows sur mon pc. Mais je n'ai jamais essayé de le faire pour une bootcamp.
> j'utilise celui-ci : http://www.runtime.org/dixml.htm. Il est gratuit, simple d'utilisation, et peut être utilisé avec bartpe.
> 
> Il sais faire de la sauvegarde/copie de disque à disque ou de disque à fichier (solution que j'utilise pour la partition windows de mon pc).
> ...



Bonjour et merci..mais:

1-Restons DANS les CLOUS (merci):
	 a- je ne parle pas de PC (je connais (de trop!): Ghost, Perfect Image..)
 	b- je ne parle pas de Transfert mais de Sauvegarde et Restauration sur la même partition Mac /BootCamp

	 c- je ne parle plus de la sauvegarde et restauration de la partition Win/BootCamp puisque (voir mes précédents posts) Winclone 1.5 et NetRestore 3.6 règlent ( bonne surprise) très bien le problème

	 d- je parle de la Sauvegarde /Restauration de la partition Mac/BootCamp qui pose problème (soit à cause du principe de BootCamp lui même soit à cause d'ARD?)
	 e- c'est exactement l'opération que tout utilisateur de Mac (PPC ou Mac Intel sans BootCamp) fait (ou devrait faire) sans aucun problème quand sa configuration est OK:
		- avec C.C.Cloner ou Clone X, ou Personnal Backup ou Super Duper
		- sauvegarder (cloner) sur un support externe sa configuration complète(clone bootable)
		- vérifier que cette sauvegarde permet de restaurer sa configuration complète
  - je n'ai jamais rencontré aucun problème!

2- Restons PRATIQUE (merci)
	 - pour Sauvegarder et Restaurer ma partition Mac/Boot Camp
	 - j'utilise tel logiciel...
	 - j'utilise telle méthode....
	 - j'obtiens telle sauvegarde sur tel support
	 - avec cette sauvegarde, j'ai restauré ma partition Mac/BootCamp sans problème

Merci
F.Revolle


----------



## Toumak (1 Octobre 2007)

GODVERDOMME'  

est-ce que tu lis les réponses ou pas   ?!

on t'a déjà dit comment sauver ta partition os x et ta partition windows


----------



## Félix Revolle (1 Octobre 2007)

Merci 

- je sais sauvegarder et restaurer la partition XP.BootCamp (ntfs): Winclone ou NetRestore
- je sais sauvegarder la partition Mac /BootCamp (NetRestore)
- par contre je ne sais toujours pas restaurer la partition Mac/BootCamp à partir de la sauvegarde....
Je revendique le droit à l'erreur....
Merci de m'indiquer où je peux trouver la réponse... en sachant que je ne parle pas de transfert....qui est un autre problème...
F.Revolle


----------



## Tarul (2 Octobre 2007)

F&#233;lix Revolle;4423904 a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> 
> - je sais sauvegarder et restaurer la partition XP.BootCamp (ntfs): Winclone ou NetRestore
> - je sais sauvegarder la partition Mac /BootCamp (NetRestore)
> ...



Je viens de voir avec winclone, et il y a une option de restauration de la sauvegarde de la partition bootcamp.

As-tu eut un probl&#232;me avec cette option de winclone?


----------



## Félix Revolle (3 Octobre 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Je viens de voir avec winclone, et il y a une option de restauration de la sauvegarde de la partition bootcamp.
> 
> As-tu eut un problème avec cette option de winclone?



Bonjour
Merci pour l'info mais....encore une fois: soyons clair et précis... lisons.... réfléchissons... merci!

1) quand on installe BootCamp on crée deux partitions BootCamp
	- Win/BootCamp (ntfs)
	- Mac/BootCamp (HFS+)

2) la SAUVEGARDE et la RESTAURATION de la partition Win/BootCamp ne pose AUCUN problème (Winclone ou NetRestore)

3) la SAUVEGARDE de la partition Mac/BootCamp ne pose AUCUN probléme:
	- avec C.C.Cloner 3.0 on obtient un clone bootable (entre autre)
	- à mon avis on peut aussi utiliser CloneX3, Super Duper, Personal BackUp....
	- avec NetRestore on obtient un fichier image; "Mac .dmg"
	- avec Disk utility on obtient un fichier image : "Mac.dmg"
	- je n'ai malheureusement pas encore reçu le CD de CopyCatX....

4) je viens de réouvrir WinClone pour VERIFIER l'info et la présence d'une option qui permettrait (miracle!) de traiter la partition Mac/BootCamp: 
	- NON Winclone (1.5) est parfait pour la partition Win/BootCamp mais n'est pas fait pour sauvegarder la partition Mac/BootCamp (qui est bien détectée comme "not ntfs")

5)quand on veut RESTAURER sa partition Mac/BootCamp il faut :
	- BOOTER sur un  Hd externe contenant le fichier image ou booter sur le DVD d'installation de Tiger  ou booter sur le Cd de CopyCat X .... 
	- AUCUN problème: je boote bien sur mon Hd externe
	- NORMALEMENT à ce stade sur un PPC ou sur un Mac intel (sous Mac seul!) la restauration de la partition Mac ne pose AUCUN problème!
	- sur mon IMac Intel /Tiger .10 / BootCamp1.2 en utilisant NetRestore pour RESTAURER ma partition Mac/BootCamp à partitr du fichier image "Mac.dmg" ( créé par NetRestore!)  j'obtiens le MESSAGE D'ERREUR:
		"restore failed" et dans le log Terminal "could not erase target , operation not permitted"
	- autre constatation: si on essaie d'effacer la partition Mac/Bootcamp avec Disk Utility on obtient l'erreur: "non effaçable"

6) Conclusions

	6/1 soit je suis un CAS UNIQUE (pourquoi pas?) et ma partition Mac/BootCamp contient des autorisations mal réglées qui bloquent l'effacement et donc la réécriture?????
		- dans ce cas  j'attends que quelqu'un me dise clairement sa méthode pratique soit:
			- pour Sauvegarder et Restaurer ma partition Mac/Boot Camp
			- j'utilise tel logiciel...
			- j'utilise telle méthode....
			- j'obtiens telle sauvegarde sur tel support
			- avec cette sauvegarde et en utilisant tel logiciel, j'ai restauré ma partition Mac/BootCamp sans problème
		- pour l'instant (et après 10 jours)  le silence est assourdissant!?!?!?

	6/2 soit c'est un PROBLEME BootCamp......(ce que je pense... mais?????)

	6/3 je suis TRES surpris (après 10 jours de discussions Mac Gé infructueuses) de conclure que parmi TOUS les utilisateurs de BootCamp PERSONNE ne  propose de solution à ce PROBLEME FONDAMENTAL pour tout utilisateur d'ordinateur Mac ou PC: SAUVEGARDER et RESTAURER sa configuration complète (en sachant qu'il y a aussi TRANSFERER mais c'est un autre problème qui semble réglé.....à voir....)

	6/4 je reprécise qu'après 27 ans de Mac il faut que j'arrive sur Mac Intel avec Window (Microsoft!) et BootCamp (APPLE!) pour rencontrer un problème de sauvegarde et restauration! Même sur PC je n'ai pas ce problème!

	6/5 bien sûr il y a la solution d'abandonner BootCamp et de passer sous Parallels 3.0 (pas de pb de sauvegarde et restauration de la partition unique Mac...

F.Revolle


----------



## David_b (3 Octobre 2007)

F&#233;lix Revolle;4416399 a dit:
			
		

> - les discussions type "caf&#233; du coin"... qui ne font pas avanc&#233; le "schlimblic"....





> mais....encore une fois: soyons clair et pr&#233;cis... lisons.... r&#233;fl&#233;chissons... merci!





> -Restons DANS les CLOUS (merci):


Heureusement que tu es l&#224; pour nous apprendre &#224; r&#233;fl&#233;chir... :rateau:  



> 3- je pr&#233;cise le terme "langue de bois"


Toi ce sont les yeux que tu as en bois... car tu semble savoir un probl&#232;me de compr&#233;hension avec certaines r&#233;ponses  
Je r&#233;p&#232;te ma solution, applicable et *100&#37; fonctionnelle*, si tu ne fais pas de 3D : tout en Parrallels ! Je l'utilise quotidiennement et _&#231;a marche_ : &#231;a MARCHE.
Ca marche : backup et restauration, automatis&#233; en plus.
Ca marche : backup de Mac OS X *ET* Windows en m&#234;me temps.
Ca marche : backup des OS et des donn&#233;es.
Ca marche : pas de r&#233;activation de Windows, m&#234;me si je change de Mac apr&#232;s une panne du premier.
Ca marche : j'ai le droit l&#233;gal de faire un backup de mon OS, fut-il virtualis&#233;.


----------



## Félix Revolle (4 Octobre 2007)

David_b a dit:


> Heureusement que tu es là pour nous apprendre à réfléchir... :rateau:
> 
> 
> Toi ce sont les yeux que tu as en bois... car tu semble savoir un problème de compréhension avec certaines réponses
> ...



Bonjour 
Non j e n'ai pas "les yeux en bois" et j'ai même sous le coude Parallels 3.0 et un nouveau WinXP Pro SP2 ...
Merci pour votre scoop!!
Bien sur que "ça marche"sous Parallels...et il y a longtemps que je le sais..... qui a dit le contraire????

Je cherche à résoudre un problème sous BootCamp (APPLE) :
-RESTAURER la partition Mac/BootCamp à partir de son  l'image disque (NetRestore ou DiskUtility....ou...)
Vous avez quelquechose qui ferait avancer ce pb sous BootCamp???
Restons "dans les clous" du sujet...

Grand merci pour l'info sur les TRANSFERTS Mac et Win...
Ceci est un gros argument contre BootCamp....et un plus pour Mac Intel
La copie entre Mac Intel d'un Window légal serait donc possible.... 
Ceci n'est pas de la langue de bois....

Merci
F.Revolle


----------



## Tarul (4 Octobre 2007)

F&#233;lix Revolle;4426517 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> Non j e n'ai pas "les yeux en bois" et j'ai m&#234;me sous le coude Parallels 3.0 et un nouveau WinXP Pro SP2 ...
> Merci pour votre scoop!!
> Bien sur que "&#231;a marche"sous Parallels...et il y a longtemps que je le sais..... qui a dit le contraire????
> ...



Le transfert d'un windows entre mac intel n'est l&#233;gale que 3 fois (comme sur n'importe quel pc) au del&#224; la r&#233;activation doit se faire manuellement. Et le transfert permis est une exception car pour les copies oem (soit 90&#37; des windows particulier) est interdit dans la licence.

Ensuite pour le probl&#232;me il faut que je teste quelque chose, mais cela va me prendre du temps.

Au fait regarde ce poste, il pourrait t'int&#233;resser : 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4426264&postcount=26


----------



## pram (4 Octobre 2007)

Je prend le train en marche, et voudrais comprendre, question vocabulaire.
- Soit un mac-intel, un DD interne Mac à l'origine sur lequel on crée une partition Bootcamp. J'appelle -convention- OSX la partition Mac, Window la partition créée avec Bootcamp.
- Sur un seul DD externe, je veux le "truc" pour faire d'un coup d'un seul une copie conforme de mon DD interne, opération que je veux "réversible" si je démarre du DD Externe avec OSX... pour restaurer le DD interne.
- Si je comprends bien le logiciel ad'hoc n'existe pas (encore), mais le "pas à pas" d'une sauvegarde puis d'une restauration me suffirait. CCC d'une part, puis winclone ensuite sur le DD externe, et idem dans l'autre sens ? Je prends.
- Quant à la solution de "macgénération" citée par Tarul ("retablissement de la partoche principale Mac HD via bootcamp assistant"), je ne comprends pas...

A suivre, car je vaux être sûr avant de me lancer


----------



## Félix Revolle (5 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour
Je réponds à "Tarul" (merci) et "pram" et merci spécial à "iron falcon"
On avance et "Tarul" va bientôt pouvoir faire un "stick" sur le sujet "Sauvegarder, Restaurer et Transférer" sous BootCamp!

1) COPIE Window
	- très bonne précisions (merci)
	- mais si on pouvait être un peu plus clair pour tout le monde:

	1/1 version  Window OEM (100% pour moi: j'en ai 5!)
		- sauvegarde et RESTAURATION sur une même machine: en principe aucune limitation (même si le HD est différent?)
		- sauvegarde et TRANSFERT sur une autre machine: en pratique interdit: réactivation impossible (sauf si au tel on démontre à Microsoft que la machine d'origine est HS ou que la carte mère a été changée..... autres cas acceptés par Microsoft?; merci....)

	1/2 version Window COMPLETE (beaucoup plus cher, quand on l'achète!)
		-sauvegarde et RESTAURATION sur une même machine: en principe aucune limitation (même si le HD est différent ?)
		-sauvegarde et TRANSFERT sur une autre machine: en principe autorisé TROIS FOIS sans réactivation (conditions acceptées par Microsoft  au tel pour des réactivations supplémentaires???: merci )

	1/3 Window XP et Window Vista: les mêmes contraintes????

2) SAUVEGARDE et RESTAURATION sur Mac Intel/BootCamp
	Ce problème avance: ouf.... dur.... dur.... 

	2/1- oui, pour plus de clarté je parles volontairement de la partition Win/BootCamp et de la partition Mac/BootCamp (qui, ainsi nommée, n'est pas confondue avec la partition unique Mac/OSX avant installation de BootCamp)

	2/2- oui, je suis aussi arrivé à la conclusion que la solution pratiquée par "iron falcon" est la SEULE SOLUTION POSSIBLE pour SAUVEGARDER et RESTAURER sous BootCamp!  Mais elle est très lourde comparée à la pratique habituelle sur Mac (j'espérais beaucoup d'une solution logicielle simple et complète avec NetRestore ou CopyCat X... ou ????....Très très déçu!.....)

	2/3- Winclone et NetRestore règlent le problème de la SAUVEGARDE et RESTAURATION de la partition Win/BootCamp (Winclone conseillé)

	2/4- reste la SAUVEGARDE et la RESTAURATION de la partition Mac/BootCamp????(Sauvegarde OK mais RESTAURATION => PROBLEME!?!??)

	2/5- j'aurais tendance à proposer la solution suivante (qui est une variante un peu plus complète et "précautionneuse" que celle de "iron falcon" (encore merci)

		1- installer et mettre au point la  configuration complète Mac/OSX
		2- SAUVEGARDER cette configuration sur un HD ext ( C.C.Cloner 3.0, Clone X3, SuperDuper, CopyCatX, Disk Utility.....)
		3- installer BootCamp => une partition Win/BootCamp et une partition Mac/BootCamp
		4- configurer la partition  Win/BootCamp
		5- SAUVEGARDER  Win/BootCamp sur un HD ext  avec Winclone (très simple et efficace) ou NetRestore
		6- SAUVEGARDER la partition Mac/BootCamp sur le HD ext ( C.C.Cloner 3.0,Net Restore, Clone X3, SuperDuper, CopyCatX, Disk Utility)		
7- RESTAURATION en cas de problèmes sur Win/Bootcamp ou Mac/BootCamp comme suit:
			7/1- Win/BootCamp: à tout moment on peut restaurer (+++) la partition Win/BootCamp avec Winclone (ou Net Restore)
			7/2- Mac/BootCamp: RESTAURATION => PROBLEME donc
				a)- désinstaller BootCamp avec l'assistant Boot Camp => retour à la  partition unique Mac/OSX
				b)- traiter cette partition pour résoudre les problèmes  ou RESTAURER la à partir de la sauvegarde de départ
				c)- réinstaller BootCamp
				d)- restaurer WIn/BootCamp

		- Ceci est TRES TRES lourd et TRES TRES décevant.... mais ça marche

3) Autres solutions

	- rester sous BootCamp et ne se poser aucune question sur la sauvegarde et restauration....

	- abandonner la solution BootCamp  (APPLE !!!!) et passer à Parallels (actuellement 3.0)(avec des restrictions (qui s'estompent) coté Win: 3D, jeux, traitement de sons....)

	- je ne sais pas ce qui se passe au point de vue sauvegarde et restauration quand on installe Parallels PAR DESSUS BootCamp????
	- quelqu'un a une expérience???? (merci)

	- utiliser un Mac Intel comme Macintosh Apple (aucun problème comme sur tout Mac) et un PC en Window Microsoft (comme un PC!.. no comments...) 

	- je pense que c'est la meilleure formule tant que APPLE ne réglera pas ce problème BootCamp (qui est SCANDALEUX et beaucoup plus important que les petits problèmes rencontrés par ailleurs puisqu'il CONDAMNE BOOT CAMP!)

F.Revolle


----------



## Tarul (5 Octobre 2007)

Félix Revolle a dit:


> Bonjour
> Je réponds à "Tarul" (merci) et "pram" et merci spécial à "iron falcon"
> On avance et "Tarul" va bientôt pouvoir faire un "stick" sur le sujet "Sauvegarder, Restaurer et Transférer" sous BootCamp!
> 
> ...



Si tu trouves bootcamp est scandaleux dans son état actuel, je t'invite à envoyer ton retour d'experience chez apple. Plus en auront plus ils l'amélioreront.


----------



## David_b (5 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Disons que bootcamp est encore en phase béta, et Apple ne s'occupe pas de près ou de loin du support Windows.
> 
> Donc, pour le moment, c'est un peu à chacun de se démerder...



ça me semble utile de le rappeler : beta = pas utilisable en production. Parce que bo, on en vient presque à insulter Apple qui ne fait pourtant rien de plus (ni de moins) que ce qu'elle annonce : proposer un logiciel en beta.


----------



## Félix Revolle (8 Octobre 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Si tu trouves bootcamp est scandaleux dans son état actuel, je t'invite à envoyer ton retour d'experience chez apple. Plus en auront plus ils l'amélioreront.


bonjour
Bien sûr... déjà fait .... mais l a bourde APPLE reste un peu GROSSE!... et le silence APPPLE très assourdissant!...
Félix



David_b a dit:


> ça me semble utile de le rappeler : beta = pas utilisable en production. Parce que bo, on en vient presque à insulter Apple qui ne fait pourtant rien de plus (ni de moins) que ce qu'elle annonce : proposer un logiciel en beta.



Bonjour
Complètement d'accord... mais mettre BootCamp à disposition du public sans possibilité de Sauvegarde ou Restauration (et sans donner des solutions tierces)  est un peu comme si on ouvrait une Via Ferreta (dont l'utilisation  reste sous la responsabilité de celui qui l'enprunte!) en enlevant les sécurisations.... et en plus sans informer...
La BOURDE APLLE est un peu GROSSE....béta ou pas!
Félix


----------



## David_b (8 Octobre 2007)

> Bonjour
> Complètement d'accord... mais mettre BootCamp à disposition du public sans possibilité de Sauvegarde ou Restauration (et sans donner des solutions tierces)  est un peu comme si on ouvrait une Via Ferreta (dont l'utilisation  reste sous la responsabilité de celui qui l'enprunte!) en enlevant les sécurisations.... et en plus sans informer...
> La BOURDE APLLE est un peu GROSSE....béta ou pas!
> Félix


C'est clair que c'est léger de ne pas prévoir de solution de sauvegarde... 
Mais ça reste avant tout une "beta" pour laquelle Apple indique clairement (enfin, je crois m'en souvenir) qu'elle n'est pas destinée à être utilisé en production. Donc, si on veut malgré tour travailler dessus... il faut accepter que ce soit loin d'être parfait.
On verra la qualité de son intégration dans Léopard... ou pas 

Ceci dit, selon tes besoins, Bootcamp n'est pas un passage obligé : au boulot (édition), nous utilisons Parallels et ça marche magnifiquement bien. Utilisation quotidienne, sauvegardes et même restauration 

Nous n'avons aucun besoin de performances 3D ou "jeux", bien entendu


----------



## Félix Revolle (10 Octobre 2007)

David_b a dit:


> C'est clair que c'est léger de ne pas prévoir de solution de sauvegarde...
> Mais ça reste avant tout une "beta" pour laquelle Apple indique clairement (enfin, je crois m'en souvenir) qu'elle n'est pas destinée à être utilisé en production. Donc, si on veut malgré tour travailler dessus... il faut accepter que ce soit loin d'être parfait.
> On verra la qualité de son intégration dans Léopard... ou pas
> 
> ...



Bonjour David
Merci

Oui ... si vous lisez TOUT (trop long : il faudrait résumer l'essentiel et c'est un des problèmes des forums....) je résume donc...

- article N° 1 pour tout utilisateur d'ordinateur: 

SAUVEGARDER, RESTAURER  d'une manière SIMPLE (logiciel), AUTOMATIQUE ou MANUEL est absolument FONDAMENTAL et sauvegarder sur 2 supports externes (pair, impair) différents et utilisés uniquement pour les sauvegardes... très recommandé

Solutions;

1) sous PPC OS9 ou OSX: AUCUN PROBLEME:  C.C.Cloner 2 ou Clone X2,  ou Super Duper ou Personnal Back Up ou (pourquoi pas?) Disk Utility.... 

2) en "tombant" dans le Mac Intel / Mac et Win (pour permettre à mes Petits Enfants d'accéder au monde PC!) je pensais que je rencontrerai des problèmes (Window: je t'aime...moi non plus!) ...

	-  mais JAMAIS dans ce domaine... et encore moins sous une solution APPLE (BootCamp fusse-t-elle béta!).
	- je suis aussi d'accord pour admettre les problèmes mais le silence APPLE sur un sujet aussi IMPORTANT est strictement ASSOURDISSANT!

3) sous Mac Intel /OSX Tiger: AUCUN  problème: C.C.Cloner 3 beta, Clone X3, Super Duper.....

4) sous  Mac Intel/ OSX Tiger / Parallels (actuellement 3.0) : AUCUN problème: C.C.Cloner 3.béta, Clone X3, Super Duper....

5) sous Mac Intel/OSX Tiger /Boot Camp

	5/1 partition Win /BootCamp: AUCUN problème:  WinClone 1.5

	5/2 partition Mac /BootCamp:  PROBLEME (probablement dû à BootCamp): 

		- je pensais (ou  pense toujours) que:

		- dans la communauté Mac Intel/BootCamp une solution simple existait et était "archi"  connue... déception

		- j'espère toujours avoir commis des erreurs... (une réponse (hier) de Bombich (C.C.Cloner et NetRestore) m'avait redonné espoir => non...mais à suivre...)

		- la solution (provisoire j'espère) est très LOURDE et COMPLIQUEE... mais elle existe et marche

		1- installer et mettre au point la  configuration complète Mac/OSX
		2- SAUVEGARDER cette configuration sur un HD ext ( C.C.Cloner 3.0, Clone X3, SuperDuper, CopyCatX, Disk Utility.....)
		3- installer BootCamp => une partition Win/BootCamp et une partition Mac/BootCamp
		4- configurer la partition  Win/BootCamp
		5- SAUVEGARDER  Win/BootCamp sur un HD ext  avec Winclone (très simple et efficace) ou NetRestore
		6- SAUVEGARDER la partition Mac/BootCamp sur le HD ext ( C.C.Cloner 3.0,Net Restore, Clone X3, SuperDuper, CopyCatX, Disk Utility)		7- RESTAURATION en cas de problèmes sur Win/Bootcamp ou Mac/BootCamp comme suit:
			7/1- Win/BootCamp: à tout moment on peut restaurer (+++) la partition Win/BootCamp avec Winclone (ou Net Restore)
			7/2- Mac/BootCamp: RESTAURATION => PROBLEME donc
				a)- désinstaller BootCamp avec l'assistant Boot Camp => retour à la  partition unique Mac/OSX
				b)- traiter cette partition pour résoudre les problèmes  ou RESTAURER la à partir de la sauvegarde de départ
				c)- réinstaller BootCamp
				d)- restaurer WIn/BootCamp

		- reste à tester: Copy Cat X,: en attente.... et pourquoi pas une solution SIMPLE  "qui sort du bois"..... (j'espère encore)

6- sous Mac Intel/Tiger/Parallels installé PAR DESSUS BootCamp (solution possible offerte par Parallels  à ceux qui sont sous BootCamp)

	- merci pour TOUTE information en général et sur le sujet SAUVEGARDE et RESTAURATION en particulier (même problème que sous BootCamp ou pas de problème comme sous Parallels installé "clean" ?)

Pour tout dire je commence a être fatigué par BOOTCAMP  (APPLE).... après 27 ans de "Mac APPLE" c'est TROP!

F.Revolle


----------



## Félix Revolle (12 Octobre 2007)

SAUVEGARDER  et RESTAURER sur Mac Intel / BootCamp

Je viens (enfin) de recevoir le Cd bootable CopyCatX 4.0
Merci à celui qui m'a donné les infos sur Winclone et CopyCatX

Voici  le "PRATIQUE" (ouf!)

1) Matériel
- Imac Intel 20"/2,16/250 Go/BootCamp 1,2/Tiger .10 et Win XP Home Sp2
- partition Mac/BootCamp: 165 Go/HFS+ => utilisé 37 go
- partition Win/BootCamp: 30 Go/NTFS => utilisé12 Go
- Hd ext USB2 160 Go avec 2 partitions : Sauve 80 Go et Sauve 60 Go

2) Logiciels
-  Carbon Copy Cloner 3.0 béta ( fr & gratuit): http://www.bombich.com/software/ccc.html
- Winclone 1.5 ( us & gratuit):  http://www.twocanoes.com/winclone/> et infos < http://www.dennis.ca/weblog/2007/04/...tfs-partition/
- CopyCat X 4.0 (us & 70 eur avec Cd bootable): http://subrosasoft.com/OSXSoftware/i...&products_id=7

3) Préparation du HD USB2 Bootable
- CLONER (C.C.Cloner 3.0) la partition Mac/BootCamp sur Sauve 80 Go => HD USB2 bootable ( démarrage => touche option) (temps : environ 90 mn)
- cette dernière sauvegarde est synchronisable 

4) Sauvegarde et Restauration de la partition Win/BootCamp
- boote sur Mac/BootCamp
- SAUVEGARDER (Back Up) : Winclone => source "Win/BootCamp" => cible "Sauve 60 Go" => fichier image "BU Win. winclone" (9,4 Go) (temps : environ 30 mn)
- RESTAURER (Restore): Winclone => source "B U Win.winclone" => cible "Win/BootCamp" => restauration complète => boote sur XP => OK (temps environ 30 mn)
- Winclone permet aussi de changer le nom et la taille  de la partition Win

5) Sauvegarde et Restauration de la partition Mac/BootCamp 
- SAUVEGARDER (Back Up) : BOOTE sur CD Copy Cat X => Back up => source "Mac/BootCamp" => cible "Sauve 60 Go" => fichier image "B u Mac/BootCamp. volarchive" (37,8 Go)(temps : environ 35 mn)
- RESTAURER (Restore):BOOTE sur CD CopyCat X=> source "B U Mac/BootCamp.volarchive"  => cible "Mac/BootCamp" => restauration complète => boote sur Mac/BootCamp => OK (temps environ 35 mn)

6) Clone (Dupplicate) des partitions Mac/BootCamp (HFS+)  et Win/BootCamp (NTFS)
- Avec CopyCat X (Boot sur CD CopyCat X) on peut CLONER les deux partitions => "disk image.dmg" (HFS+)
- le Clonage étant de "secteur à secteur" il FAUT un HD ext avec deux partitions cibles égales ou supérieures aux partitions sources. (dans mon cas; >30 Go et >165Go)

7) Précaution
- AVANT d'INSTALLER BootCamp il est recommandé de SAUVEGARDER (et mettre de coté) sa configuration complète Mac Tiger (C.C.Cloner 3.0)

8) TRANSFERT /BootCamp
8/1- entre deux  Mac Intel "identiques"
8/2- entre deux Mac Intel "différents"
8/3- avec un Win "OEM" ou un WIn "complet"

- si un utilisateur peut faire un PRATIQUE clair et complet (avec les cas d'autorisation acceptée au tel Microsoft pour les réactivations supplémentaires  de Win.....)
-MERCI d'avance

F.Revolle


----------



## Félix Revolle (12 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour
Un régulateur Mac Gé peut EFFACER TOUS LES POSTS (obsolètes) PRECEDENT MON DERNIER POST concernant le sujet  => MERCI....  
Et OUF je vais pouvoir utiliser un Mac Intel/BootCamp en toute tranquillité....les sauvegardes sont en sécurité ......les restaurations marchent....enfin....
F.Revolle


----------



## DarKOrange (12 Octobre 2007)

Salut,

Le principe d'un forum n'est pas d'effacer les messages pr&#233;c&#233;dents. Les tiens sont de vraies pi&#232;ces de collection, on les garde ! 

Bonne journ&#233;e.


----------



## TheTroll (24 Octobre 2007)

Salut !

Je viens de lire tout ca et j ai un cas assez similaire :

- J ai creer une partition bootcamp
- J ai installé winxp sur cette partition
- J ai backupé cette partition avec winclone.

Ma question est de savoir si il y a moyen de restaurer cette partition sur mon HD externe USB2 et de booter dessus ?

Merc i!!


----------



## Toumak (24 Octobre 2007)

non


----------



## azur.vega (2 Janvier 2008)

Quel logiciels sont à utiliser avec Léopard ?

Merci


----------



## Toumak (2 Janvier 2008)

azur.vega a dit:


> Quel logiciels sont à utiliser avec Léopard ?
> 
> Merci



pour faire quoi ? des sauvegardes ?


----------



## azur.vega (2 Janvier 2008)

le topic est sauvegarder bootcamp avec windows XP2, Je suis à la recherche d'un logiciel sous leopard qui permette de sauvegarder ma partition NTFS et Windows XP 2, car en cas de crash du DD interne du mac, il faut repartir à zéro

Cal doit exister ???

Merci


----------



## David_b (2 Janvier 2008)

azur.vega a dit:


> le topic est sauvegarder bootcamp avec windows XP2, Je suis à la recherche d'un logiciel sous leopard qui permette de sauvegarder ma partition NTFS et Windows XP 2, car en cas de crash du DD interne du mac, il faut repartir à zéro
> 
> Cal doit exister ???
> 
> Merci


ben ça n'a pas été répondu dans le topic, justement ? Suffit de lire


----------



## Toumak (2 Janvier 2008)

comme l'a dit David, c'est dans ce topic ... ainsi que dans la FAQ
je me suis cassé le *** à faire un tuto mais personne ne va lire cette faq


----------



## David_b (2 Janvier 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> comme l'a dit David, c'est dans ce topic ... ainsi que dans la FAQ
> je me suis cassé le *** à faire un tuto mais personne ne va lire cette faq



Ah si moi je l'ai lue... euh je vais la lire... euh dès que j'ai 5 minutes... Euh, dis, elle est où la FAQ ?

_nooooon_, pas sur la tête ! :rateau:


----------



## azur.vega (2 Janvier 2008)

Je vous remercie pour vos réponses, mais en parcourant les 4 pages, il y a une tas de réponses hybrides.

Je suis néophyte, et pensais touver ici une aide me renvoyant à un toutorial ou un logiciel  bien précis.

Pensez au autres qui ne sont pas plongé dans les antres d'unix , merci


----------



## Toumak (2 Janvier 2008)

ça n'a rien à voir avec le unix
ici c'est du windows  
en gros, à l'époque quand y'avait aucune solution, j'avais créé un tuto pour sauver sa partition windows et pour pouvoir la restaurer, tout ça se trouve dans la faq

aujourd'hui, il existe un soft appelé winclone, mais je ne l'ai jamais testé


----------

